# Kayak fishing at Okaloosa Island



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm new to salt water fishing and I'm already hooked. Any tips on how far out from the beach I need to venture on a kayak to catch bigger fish? I have been bottom fishing with live shimp, is that the ticket? Thanks.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

This site has been real helpful.........Thanks for all of the help.....Zero


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Russell, The kayak fourm is only a few months old and I don't recall seeing any yakers from the Gulf post here yet. Honestly I don't know where Okaloosa Island is. I use to have a kayak fishing magazine that listed several kayak clubs though out the USA. I will try to find it and see if I can get you hooked up with a club a little closer that may be able to answer your questions.

Robert


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Okaloosa Island is in Ft. Walton Beach FL. Thank you for your help.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Never kayak fished there but I have done some beach fishing on Okaloosa Island before with live shrimp and a 4 oz weight and My 11'9 allstar caught Permit, and Puppy Drum and the biggest Whiting that I have ever seen before in my life. 34 inches. There was also an abundance of a White Catfish but I think they are a trash fish down there... hope this helps... JAM


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

OK, it took me a while to find my magazine with all the web sites. The following web sites apeer to be located in florida or texas. Some of them have fourms or links that may cover the area you are intrested in.
www.evergladeskayakfishing.com
www.floridakayakfishing.com
www.jaxkayakfishing.com
www.paddle-fishing.com
www.paddlezone.net
www.texaskayakfisherman.com

Also bookmark www.kayakfishermanmagazine.com They are working on there site but they put out the magazine that I got these and many more web sites from.

Robert


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

....


----------

